# Modern Wallpaper Decorating



## infinitiwindow (Oct 27, 2014)

A key element of the room is the window decor, especially the window coverings. It is a good idea to consider changing out the window coverings design and color scheme if you are thinking of applying new wall colors, wall paper, and/or borders. Window coverings is sometimes an under-considered area when freshening up a look but it can make a major difference!

Brad


----------



## Frames4Less (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes or I'm a fan of wall art to tie the colors together. Gallery walls or large pieces are my favorites.


----------

